# Emiya Kiritsugu vs Hogwarts



## Crimson King (Aug 17, 2010)

The Magus Killer gets 1 month prep.

If stomp for Hogwarts, give him a year. If stomp for Kiritsugu, doesn't get prep.


----------



## Rene (Aug 17, 2010)

Does he get basic knowledge for his prep as well?

Also, is it infiltrating Hogwarts or on an open field?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 17, 2010)

Snape: AVAD-

Kiritsugu: *BOOM headshot*


----------



## Crimson King (Aug 17, 2010)

Rene said:


> Does he get basic knowledge for his prep as well?
> 
> Also, is it infiltrating Hogwarts or on an open field?



He doesn't get knowledge. He'll have to gain it in his prep.

He has to infiltrate.


----------



## lambda (Aug 17, 2010)

How many packs of C4 does it take to blow up a Scottish castle?


----------



## willyvereb (Aug 17, 2010)

Of course.That and probably access to all classic HP verse objects. Prep probably means he stays in HP verse for some time.

Well, if Nasuverse's effects work then Kiritsugu's Magic Circuits will protect him against magical mind-reading(unless someone is drastically more powerful than him.). Also with his special origin Kiritsugu can pass defensive barriers, magical fields just fine. His magic-killing bullet takes out any mage who actively uses magic at the time. In short, no magic protection can prevent him to use that. At tough times he can boost himself to double of his normal speed or fasten/slow down his life functions. Perhaps he can't overuse it wihtout Avalon.
Oh! Is it end of the Novel Kiritsugu? If yes, he can use not double but tripple accel without limit and recuperate from non-lethal injuries in the matter of minutes or seconds. hat and Avalon gives some additional protection against curses and other similar effects.

But it all is a null cause Kiritsugu just grabs a ton of C4 and blow up the whole School building with prep.


----------



## Cypher0120 (Aug 17, 2010)

Does his Sniper lady get to come with him?


----------



## Rene (Aug 17, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> He doesn't get knowledge. He'll have to gain it in his prep.
> 
> He has to infiltrate.



Well that would mean he'd have quite a bit of trouble. As far as I recall Hogwarts is a well kept secret and I doubt he could send in familiars without them going unnoticed and being quickly dispatched.

Infiltrating is both advantageous and disadvantageous. Doesn't Hogwarts have an anti-technology field? Because that would make one of Kiritsugu main attack methods useless.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 17, 2010)

Rene said:


> Well that would mean he'd have quite a bit of trouble. As far as I recall Hogwarts is a well kept secret and *I doubt he could send in familiars without them going unnoticed* and being quickly dispatched.
> 
> Infiltrating is both advantageous and disadvantageous. Doesn't Hogwarts have an anti-technology field? Because that would make one of Kiritsugu main attack methods useless.



Unless said familiar was Saber.


----------



## Rene (Aug 17, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Unless said familiar was Saber.


"This is a sneaking mission, Saber."
"Excalibaaaaaah"


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 17, 2010)

Rene said:


> "This is a sneaking mission, Saber."
> "Excalibaaaaaah"



An ancient British King killing British wizards. Oh the irony.


----------



## willyvereb (Aug 17, 2010)

Rene said:


> Well that would mean he'd have quite a bit of trouble. As far as I recall Hogwarts is a well kept secret and I doubt he could send in familiars without them going unnoticed and being quickly dispatched.
> 
> Infiltrating is both advantageous and disadvantageous. Doesn't Hogwarts have an anti-technology field? Because that would make one of Kiritsugu main attack methods useless.



He's a magus, he can detect spells in work and accidentally contact with wizards. From then on he's the part of the secret wizard community. He can ask other wizards about Hogwarts and hear rumors. That's only natural.

Also this isn't Dresdenverse. Magic doesn't mess up the technology by default. Perhaps it can slightly mess with it but that's all. No, Hogwarts has no anti-technology field and magic fields aren't something Kiritsugu has problems with.


----------



## Rene (Aug 17, 2010)

willyvereb said:


> Also this isn't Dresdenverse. Magic doesn't mess up the technology by default. Perhaps it can slightly mess with it but that's all. No, Hogwarts has no anti-technology field and magic fields aren't something Kiritsugu has problems with.


I don't have good knowledge of Harry Potter, I just heard the anti technology field being raised in a fight before.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 17, 2010)

Rene said:


> "This is a sneaking mission, Saber."
> "Excalibaaaaaah"



where's the cardboard box in all of this


----------



## Rene (Aug 17, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> where's the cardboard box in all of this


Kiritsugu's good, but he's not cardboard box level.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 17, 2010)

lambda said:


> How many packs of C4 does it take to blow up a Scottish castle?




Detonators don't work in hogwarts


----------



## lambda (Aug 17, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Detonators don't work in hogwarts


He makes them blow up through magic, then.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 17, 2010)

lambda said:


> He makes them blow up through magic, then.



that, might be a problem


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 17, 2010)

Theres anti technolgy fields all around Hogwarts.
Whats he supposed to do again sneak in oh well yeah hes screwed in that regard.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 17, 2010)

Of course, someone with the marauder's map would wonder "who the bloody hell is this guy named "Emiya Kiritsugu"?


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 17, 2010)

Yep anyone who has the Maruaders map would know where he is.


----------



## willyvereb (Aug 17, 2010)

Magic fields are no problem to Kiritsugu though. And since when does Hogwarts have anti-technology fields? To my knownledge wizards in HP verse rarely if ever have knownledge on Muggle tech, not to mention something as elaborate as an anti-tech field. You confuse Harry Potter with the Dresden Files.

And Marauder's map is inavalible for Hogwarts most of the time. Unless you count the brief period when either Potter or Piton had it. Anyways I wonder how would anyone of them react when suddenly some text full of Chinese characters(If I remember well Kiritsugu writes his name that way) appears on the map. They would be more confused than sure about the intruder's identity. Sometimes it's good to be Asian.


----------



## Rene (Aug 17, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Theres anti technolgy fields all around Hogwarts.
> Whats he supposed to do again sneak in oh well yeah hes screwed in that regard.


His costum made gun operates on magic from what I recall and it can penetrate magic barriers from nasuverse magi and the conceptual bullets are generally a sure kill against a magus.

As mentioned as before as well, C4.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 17, 2010)

anti tech barrier simple rends muggle tech mostly unusable.
Of course if something is simple enough it would probably work.
The plastic explosive would explode of course, the remote detonator wouldn't.
Nor would probably batteries.


----------



## willyvereb (Aug 17, 2010)

There's no such thing as anti-tech barrier in HPverse. Magic can mess up technology but it's nowhere near to Dresden Files' level. For something as basic as C4 explosive, it sure wouldn't work.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 17, 2010)

I doubt him having a gun will do much good at all but he might be able to get the jump on them until they go accio gun and take it away from him.

Accio C4 too I guess and they just dispose of it.


----------



## Rene (Aug 17, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I doubt him having a gun will do much good at all but he might be able to get the jump on them until they go accio gun and take it away from him.
> 
> Accio C4 too I guess and they just dispose of it.


That is if such basic magic would work on him.

Kiritsugu has a rather good magic resistance due to having ample magic circuits aided by a magic crest.


----------



## willyvereb (Aug 17, 2010)

With one month of prep he's sure to know at least that much about HPverse magic. Moreso, get connections to enchant his gun with a counter to accio spell. We're talking about somone who could suddenly get a Stinger Missile in two hours.

 That's why he won't fight in direct combat. He blows up whole Hogwarts and assassinates Doubledore or anyone who survived in the rumble. He has a Steyr Aug, WA2000 sniper, SMGs and his modified Colt as standard equipment after all. Unless said mages can bullet-time I see no reason they can survive being shot from afar. They have no idea of where and what's shooting on them.

@Rene: I am not perfectly sure if magic resistance works on a non-direct spell like Accio. But since somehow no HPverse mages used it to steal wands it could mean two things now if I think about it:
1.) It's only a weak telekinesis. Someone who has a strong grip over the item can easily prevent such steals.
2.) The simple aura of the mages and their intent to not let their favored possession go prevents it.

Either way, Kiritsugu can resist Accio. Good point.


----------



## lambda (Aug 17, 2010)

Essentially, Kiritsugi destroys the school before they even know they're attacked and pick off the survivors.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 17, 2010)

Rene said:


> His costum made gun operates on magic from what I recall and it can penetrate magic barriers from nasuverse magi and the conceptual bullets are generally a sure kill against a magus.
> 
> As mentioned as before as well, C4.


*Thompson Contender*





> The Thompson/Center Arms Contender Custom is the Mystic Code of Emiya Kiritsugu, a hunting pistol he used during his freelancing days. After he retired, he left it, along with twelve "Origin Bullets", in the care of Hisau Maiya; he takes it up again once he had arrived in Fuyuki as a Master in the fourth Holy Grail War.





> With a 14-inch barrel and the grip and forearm carved in walnut, it is reminiscent of a dagger in its scabbard. The only visible mechanical parts are the trigger and the hammer, with neither a cylinder nor a slide on the simple exterior, making it similar to the percussion pistols used in the last hours of the Middle Ages.
> 
> The Contender was developed in 1967 by American company Thompson/Center Arms. It is a break-open single-shot pistol meant for sport shooting. Simple yet powerful, the weapon can, with little modification, be used to shoot various ammunition ranging from .22 LR to rifle bullets. The lack of complex parts between the barrel and trigger allows for high accuracy.
> 
> ...





> Origin Bullet
> 
> 起源弾 kigendan
> 
> ...





The weapon is considered a magic artifact (look up Magic Code in the link). So no anti-tech ability is working.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 17, 2010)

Him having prep is not the same as having knowledge which I believe he doesn't have.

I'm almost certain an accio spell would work on everything he has since its worked on things in HPverse with similar enchantments even when someone doesn't want it to be summoned.


----------



## Rene (Aug 17, 2010)

basch71 said:


> *Thompson Contender*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goddammit, I really need to pick up Fate/Zero again. (only gotten through the first novel so far)


----------



## willyvereb (Aug 17, 2010)

@SasuOna:But it never stole wands out of the wizards' hands. It at least proves it can't stole something the user keeps in his hand.
And no, prep essentially means he has a set amount of time to know his opponent. Being magus he's sure to reveal the secret wizard community rather soon and then hear out any kind of info and rumors. Hogwarts isn't a secret place to the wizards and many of its functions are essentially well-known. Compared to Nasuverse, the HP wizards are wide open. Their best trump card the mind-reading is basically nerfed due to the essential abilities of the Nasuverse Magic Circutis and Magic Crests. With his special origin, tearing up magic fields takes little time for Kiritsugue and his Thompson Contender with its origin bullets can slay any wizard.

Ironically Hogwarts' best defense is the often ridiculed seer, Professor Trelawney's cloudy predictions. At such grave times she may foresee this event and help Hogwarts to prepare. Still, it does little change since Trelawney has no idea what C4 is...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 17, 2010)

Rene said:


> Goddammit, I really need to pick up Fate/Zero again. (only gotten through the first novel so far)



lol, wizards getting shot by a hand cannon that uses magic rifle bullets.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 17, 2010)

willyvereb said:


> There's no such thing as anti-tech barrier in HPverse. Magic can mess up technology but it's nowhere near to Dresden Files' level. For something as basic as C4 explosive, it sure wouldn't work.



Re-Read Hogwarts: A History /hermione

Advanced muggle devices such as telephones, batteries, flashlights cameras, wiretaps and what do not work in hogwarts.


----------



## Lord Stark (Aug 17, 2010)

Even if he solos...as long as one person with a time turner is there...its a loss.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Re-Read Hogwarts: A History /hermione
> 
> Advanced muggle devices such as telephones, batteries, flashlights cameras, wiretaps and what do not work in hogwarts.


I'm pretty sure a gun is less complicated than a watch.


----------



## Crimson King (Aug 18, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I doubt him having a gun will do much good at all but he might be able to get the jump on them until they go accio gun and take it away from him.



And they promptly explode to bloody pieces due to Kiritugu's origin.


----------



## Red (Aug 18, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> The Magus Killer gets 1 month prep.
> 
> If stomp for Hogwarts, give him a year. If stomp for Kiritsugu, doesn't get prep.


Kiritsugu is kind of at a disadvantage  since tech doesn't work around hogwarts. But in all honesty with how fucking inept half of them are he could head shot all of them with his accel thingy and since he's not fighting in the Nasuverse he doesn't have to worry about the World breaking his bones.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 18, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> I'm pretty sure a gun is less complicated than a watch.



maybe, depends. You need alot of subtelty when handling magic.
My instinct is that yes, handguns, specially magic guns, are very likely to work flawlessly.


I would put a shooting rampage up to a bad idea though if I were you.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> maybe, depends. You need alot of subtelty when handling magic.
> My instinct is that yes, handguns, specially magic guns, are very likely to work flawlessly.
> 
> 
> I would put a shooting rampage up to a bad idea though if I were you.



Except if said gunman can double or triple his speed with time manipulation, has Avalon's regen, psuedo-regen with time manipulation. It's Liberty City in Hogwarts, just without cheat codes.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 18, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Except if said gunman can double or triple his speed with time manipulation, has Avalon's regen, psuedo-regen with time manipulation. It's Liberty City in Hogwarts, just without cheat codes.



Yeah, and then gets imobliarbiu'sed by a random invisible staff member or DA.
Or even the local house elves can just snap their fingers and inflate his head to the moon.
So no need to draw unnecessary atention


----------



## willyvereb (Aug 18, 2010)

Like it would happen. First: Magic Circuits. Innate resistance to direct spells.
Second except the house elves thing they need to actually hit Kiritsugu.

Perhaps it doesn't matter since Kiritsugu would blow up Hogwarts and then proceed to snipe the survivors from safe distance.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 18, 2010)

Most of all spells in Harry Potter verse actually need to aim. The best one's I'dd say, such as imperius, transifuration, shrinkage or disnlusionment.
Or professor flitwick's hurricane charm

I mean, how much would the gun help if he was facing the first book's flying keys?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Most of all spells in Harry Potter verse actually need to aim. The best one's I'dd say, such as imperius, transifuration, shrinkage or disnlusionment.
> Or professor flitwick's hurricane charm
> 
> I mean, how much would the gun help if he was facing the first book's flying keys?



They would need to hit the guy who can double or triple his speed while the wizards at Hogwarts are still human level in speed unless they have feats of dodging bullets like that hand cannon of his that shoots rifle bullets?


----------



## willyvereb (Aug 18, 2010)

Flying keys? No factor since the C4 explosions did the whole building in, alongside the enchantment which kept the keys flying. If not then all the better for Kiritsugu since the keys attack without distinction.

I say the spider army and the centaurs from the Forbidden Forest are more threat. But since they have no way to spot Kiritsugu...


----------

